
1 in 5 Bus Riders in New York City Evades the Fare, Far Worse Than Elsewhere - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/13/nyregion/mta-bus-riders-fare-beaters.html
======
DanBC
One thing this article doesn't really talk about is that ticketing systems are
designed to keep the staff honest, not the passengers.

> In London, where riders face fines as high as $1,300, the fare evasion rate
> on buses is only 1.5 percent.

You'd have to go some to get a fine that high. The penalty fares are £80, or
about $100, but if you're prosecuted for the criminal offence the Sentencing
Council guidelines for evasion of train fares are here:
[https://www.sentencingcouncil.org.uk/wp-
content/uploads/Rail...](https://www.sentencingcouncil.org.uk/wp-
content/uploads/Railway-fare-evasion.pdf)

------
n2dasun
This title is broken

~~~
js2
Thanks fixed.

